# Mobiler Programmiertisch



## Holle6 (22 Februar 2018)

Ich bin gerade auf der suche nach einem fahrbaren Programmiertisch für die Instandhaltung.
Mit einem Fach zum abschließen für das PG.
Baut ihr euch eure Tische selber oder gibt es fertige zu kaufen ?


----------



## Ralle (22 Februar 2018)

Ich nehme immer den hier!


----------



## acid (22 Februar 2018)

Wir haben einen alten 19" Schrank umgebaut, der ist auch abschließbar. Rollen und Handgriffe dran, Steckdosenleiste incl. Kabelabroller und Access Point ist auch direkt mit eingebaut. Ablagefächer, Schubladen für alle möglichen und unmöglichen Schnittstellenadapter und dergleichen Kleinkram gibt es ja massenhaft als 19" Zubehör. 
Das ganze Ding oben noch mit einer Gummimatte beklebt, damit das Notebook rutschfest steht.

Macht natürlich nur Sinn, wenn man das Ding nicht herumtragen muss sondern alles fahrend erreichen kann.


----------



## Holle6 (22 Februar 2018)

Hi Ralle,
Den Wagen würde ich auch nehmen 


Gruß Holle


----------



## Holle6 (22 Februar 2018)

Hi Acid 
Kannst du mir ein Bild schicken ?


----------



## acid (22 Februar 2018)

Bin nicht mehr im Betrieb, nächste Woche eventuell. 

Sieht aber etwa so aus wie dieser hier: https://www.technikcoach.de/rollwag...MycgqnupVtSyKozpEJbu-0YEGNLr3fgxoCEzsQAvD_BwE
Unserer hat nur vorne und hinten noch Griffe an der Oberseite, damit man ihn besser fahren kann (und stabilere Rollen, nicht sowas kindisches).


----------



## PN/DP (22 Februar 2018)

Ich verwende einen zusammenklappbaren Teewagen/Servierwagen mit 2 Platten und L-förmigen Seitenteilen, zusammengeklappt läßt er sich gut mit einer Hand/unterm Arm geklemmt tragen und ins Auto legen. Da passen beim Sitzen die Knie drunter.
Unter der oberen Tischplatte hinten ist eine Mehrfachsteckdose mit 10m Kabel angeschraubt, eine flache Leuchte ist auch praktisch (Leuchtstoffröhre oder LED-Leiste). Die untere Platte ist gut als Ablage für Dokumente und Werkzeug.

Falls ich mal das Notebook gegen Diebstahl sichern muß, dann verwende ich ein Kensington-Kabelschloß.

Harald


----------



## Krumnix (23 Februar 2018)

Hmmm. 
Finde da meins aber effizienter


----------



## acid (23 Februar 2018)

Perfekt für Offshore-Aufgaben, für eine schnelle Wartung an einer Bohrplattform ist sowas ideal!


----------



## Ralle (23 Februar 2018)

Krumnix schrieb:


> Hmmm. Finde da meins aber effizienter
> Anhang anzeigen 40520


Meinen Heli will ich aber nicht missen, hast du einen Landeplatz? Dann könnte man das kombinieren!!!


----------



## Krumnix (23 Februar 2018)

Ralle schrieb:


> Meinen Heli will ich aber nicht missen, hast du einen Landeplatz? Dann könnte man das kombinieren!!!



Ja, aber den nehme ich nicht mehr mit. Komme so schlecht unter Brücken durch, und ihn immer wieder hinterherfliegen zu lassen, geht ins Geld


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 Februar 2018)

> Perfekt für Offshore-Aufgaben, für eine schnelle Wartung an einer Bohrplattform ist sowas ideal!



Mobile Reisemobile für Offshoretechniker nach dem bolivianischen Patent ( ich musste vorher aussteigen und ein 
kleines Boot nehmen. Der Mann hat irgendwas von Wellen und Lebensgefahr geredet )


----------



## Spassbass (26 Februar 2018)

Ich habe folgendes auf einer Baustelle gesehen und fand es sehr praktisch.

https://www.sortimo.de/shop/de/Mobi...Sets/WorkMo-24-500-Set-3/p/000000001000010763


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (27 Februar 2018)

> Ich habe folgendes auf einer Baustelle gesehen und fand es sehr praktisch.
> 
> https://www.sortimo.de/shop/de/Mobil...00001000010763



Sieht ja ganz nett aus aber:
71 KG + 1250 € netto

Da mache ich auf meinen Brauereibaustellen lieber mit 6 Bierkisten und einer Holzplatte weiter.


----------



## jensemann (27 Februar 2018)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Da mache ich auf meinen Brauereibaustellen lieber mit 6 Bierkisten und einer Holzplatte weiter.



Ich stelle mir diese Baustellen furchtbar vor. Kommt man da überhaupt zum Arbeiten bei den vielen Verlockungen?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (27 Februar 2018)

> Ich stelle mir diese Baustellen furchtbar vor. Kommt man da überhaupt zum Arbeiten bei den vielen Verlockungen?



In Brauereien ist meißt ein ziemlich penetranter Biergeruch in der Luft. Wenn man da mal ein paar Jahre 12-14 Stunden und immer
wieder 20-30 Tage am Stück gearbeitet hat, kann man dass nicht mehr riechen. Da lobe ich mir Winzereien oder Lohnabfüllbetriebe
für Wein. Da riecht man nichts, außer es fliegt mal eine Palette um was in 15 Jahren nur 1x vorkam.


----------



## Schwerer_Ausnahmefehler (27 Februar 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

wir haben den da im Betrieb: http://www.firmenbedarf-discount.de/tischwagen/faltbarer-tischwagen-1841941.html

Fehlt leider das geforderte Fach für das PG, aber das nehm ich eh immer wieder mit. Ansonsten gut faltbar und passt in einen VW-Golf-Kofferraum wenn man mal unterwegs ist 

Gruß Christian


----------

